# CoDeSys Visu und Struct



## -ASDF- (14 November 2011)

Hallo Forum,

Kann ich in der CoDeSys-Visu meine ganzen Platzhalter irgendwie so konfigurieren dass ich an meinem "Bildbaustein"
sie nicht einzeln belege sondern einfach einmal mit meiner Struct Variable belege???


----------



## StructuredTrash (14 November 2011)

Das geht.
$StructName$.ElementName


----------



## -ASDF- (14 November 2011)

Ja das ist mir klar... Aber so muss ich ja alle variablen trotzdem einzeln belegen... oder kann ich die irgendwie "zusammenfassen" ?
Also das ich wenn ich meine Visu (sprich meinen Bildbaustein) aufrufe ich nur EINE Variable -> Struct belegen muss.


----------



## gloeru (14 November 2011)

Nimm Platzhalter, und mache so einen Visualisierungsbaustein (analog zu FB im Programmieren)
Diesen kannst du danach mehrfach aufrufen und eifach ein anderen Platzhalter-Nummer eingeben...
Einmal musst du jedoch alle Variablen "von Hand" setzen.
Link zum Infosys von Beckhoff (sollte eigentlich das gleiche sein): 
http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.p...html/tcplcvisu_placeholder_intro.htm&id=13297


----------

